# 1939-40 Peerless Find from a Detroit Attic



## pkleppert (Sep 15, 2021)

Last Sunday I stumbled onto a unbelievable original 1939-40 girl's Peerless bicycle at the Sunday Royal Oak Farmer's Market Collectibles show. the seller took it out of a Detroit  attic of a 90+ woman who had recently passed away. The tires were like rocks. Completely crystalized. I had to use a hammer to break them off. Can't believe how well this thing cleaned up. I added authentic vintage tires.
Torrington Meteor pedals, immaculate Troxel seat, diamond skip tooth chain, original grips and 100% original paint.
Maybe not a highly collectible bike but it doesn't get much more original than this. A kickstand had been added but it needs a dropstand to be comp;ete.


















 requires a drop stand to be complete.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2021)

beautiful color


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2021)

Pretty amazing piece. Hardly used and then stored all these years.


----------



## B607 (Sep 16, 2021)

How do you get a bike in an attic?  Not easy I'd guess.  Probably just as hard getting it down.  Gary


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 16, 2021)

I've recently learned that this is a D.P. Harris "Rollfast"  Peerless bicycle


----------



## stezell (Sep 16, 2021)

Love that green paint Paul!
Sean


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Super clean


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 18, 2021)

pkleppert said:


> Last Sunday I stumbled onto a unbelievable original 1939-40 girl's Peerless bicycle at the Sunday Royal Oak Farmer's Market Collectibles show. the seller took it out of a Detroit  attic of a 90+ woman who had recently passed away. The tires were like rocks. Completely crystalized. I had to use a hammer to break them off. Can't believe how well this thing cleaned up. I added authentic vintage tires.
> Torrington Meteor pedals, immaculate Troxel seat, diamond skip tooth chain, original grips and 100% original paint.
> Maybe not a highly collectible bike but it doesn't get much more original than this. A kickstand had been added but it needs a dropstand to be comp;ete.View attachment 1479146View attachment 1479147View attachment 1479148View attachment 1479149View attachment 1479150View attachment 1479151View attachment 1479152View attachment 1479153View attachment 1479154 requires a drop stand to be complete.



She's a BEAUTY Pickle...


----------



## JLF (Sep 18, 2021)

Great attic find!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice bike.  I once had a *1937*-Y Peerless.


pkleppert said:


> *1939–40* girl's Peerless bicycle



Yes, there also were some *other* makers, distributors and sellers, such as the earlier Sears Peerless by Davis; CWC, Shelby and Westfield Peerlesses; and perhaps others.


pkleppert said:


> D.P. Harris "Rollfast"  Peerless bicycle



What is the serial number/date-place code?


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 18, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.  I once had a *1937*-Y Peerless.
> 
> Yes, there also were some *other* makers, distributors and sellers, such as the earlier Sears Peerless by Davis; CWC, Shelby and Westfield Peerlesses; and perhaps others.
> 
> What is the serial number?



Here's a photo of the seria; #


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 18, 2021)

Better picture


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2021)

04–EH would be 1940; built in the Michigan City Indiana factory, (which may have been twice as close to Detroit over land by train, than the NY plant over water by barge?).


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 18, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.  I once had a *1937*-Y Peerless.
> 
> Yes, there also were some *other* makers, distributors and sellers, such as the earlier Sears Peerless by Davis; CWC, Shelby and Westfield Peerlesses; and perhaps others.
> 
> What is the serial number/date-place code?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 25, 2021)

I wonder if that's the og Snyder factory serial #? I thought they moved to the seat tube when reverse year coding started.


----------

